# net.eth0 started with no runlevel

## xmit

net.eth0 is started without being in any runlevel.

There is a suspicous message during boot: "* Devices initiated services: net.eth0" which can also be found in /sbin/rc:

 *Quote:*   

> # As we're in the bootlevel, add any services that failed due
> 
>                 # to /dev/.rcsysinit existing to the list
> 
>                 if [[ -d /dev/.rcboot ]] ; then
> ...

 

What is the intention of this? How do I disable this unwanted device start?

I have sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.1 installed.

----------

## lxg

You seem to use a service that depends on the net service. This effects in starting eth0 or a similar, "real" network device in order to satisfy this dependency. If you think that this service also works when only lo is up, you can change RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING in /etc/conf.d/rc to "lo". This should prevent net.eth0 from starting at boot, if it's not in a runlevel.

----------

## UberLord

set RC_COLDPLUG="no" in /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## xmit

RC_COLDPLUG="no" did it. Thanks a lot, Uberlord!

----------

## contextswitch

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> When baselayout tells you to update config files or things break WE REALLY DO MEAN IT

 

I have no doubt about that its just that it's not always clear what options we should choose.  Remember that often the first time we see a change is when we emerge world.  In this case we had to make a decision and setting RC_COLDPLUG="yes" seemed a reasonable thing to do.  I've read the comment in the rc file about RC_COLDPLUG and I still don't understand it.

Anyways, thanks for the pointer   :Smile:  .

-- 

Geoff

----------

## RazielFMX

When I updated world, baselayout was updated, and it set RC_COLDPLUG to yes!  I accepted this, thinking it looked odd, but trusting etc-update, and things broke.  I will set it back to no...  I need to trust my instincts more...

I will do this and hope all will work.  I had to recompile some things, so I won't know for a few hours if this works...

What is odd is that net.eth0 is in my default run level...

----------

## d2_racing

Is there any bugzilla open for that problem ?

I have the same problem.

----------

## Monkeh

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Is there any bugzilla open for that problem ?
> 
> I have the same problem.

 

It's not a bug, it's a feature.

----------

## five0

I've experienced the same problem.

With RC_COLDPLUG="yes", I have also had to specify RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*", and I don't get the error anymore

----------

